#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Wellbore stability and geomechanics ..(good material for drilling professionals)

## oileruis

There is a easy to read document related to Wellbore stability from AMOCO.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


If anyone is interest in this kind of material, please tell me and i will upload more documents (papers, courses, research)..



Regards,See More: Wellbore stability and geomechanics ..(good material for drilling professionals)

----------


## mohamedtahir

Hi Oileruis,
all manuals and materials u have uploaded on this forum are very intersting (practical manualsand procedures of processing specials operations in well controle, well bore stability, running casings, special workover operations etc; :Wink: . i am intersting in this kind of material, please upload  them on this forum for sharing knowledge.
thank u very much for sharing

----------


## jovyan

that was a great share

----------


## reservoirengineer

Oileruis, Gr8 share. Could you please share the materials about Geomechanics and CBM related stuff.

Thanks





> There is a easy to read document related to Wellbore stability from AMOCO.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## sinodas

Thanks for share

----------


## jovyan

Hi Oileruis,
Thank you for the lovely material from Amoco. Mostly its for Vertical or near vertical wells.
I was especially looking our for material on determing well bore stability for deviated or Horizontal Stress.
1. Different techniques used for determining in-situ stress. (on paper llike Kirsch Equations and stuff)
2. Application of Modified Lades Criteria of failure.
3. Case studies for Horizontal Wellbore studies prediction.

Thanking you

----------


## selfcolor

Thank for sharing

----------


## cloudno911

Could i please get books on Well Integrity management

----------


## richardhuang

I am interested in this topic on the wellbore stability. please give more documents! thanks a lot!

----------


## richardhuang

by the way, please tell me the software guided by this manual!

----------


## marwaalqutt

Thanks alot

----------


## oileruis

Hi everyone....
i had a really busy year...so on, until now, i can continue sharing knowledge with u guys.......i will search and upload good material....thanx

----------


## jovyan

thankx man.
Welcome back.
I am still intrested in wellbore stability.
I have got the installable of STABview but the licence file is a prblm.
Could you get hold of it some how.



thanksSee More: Wellbore stability and geomechanics ..(good material for drilling professionals)

----------


## vanthodc

Link's died. Anybody upload another link!
Thanks in advance!

----------


## emadjamshidi

Dear friends
I have work in the field of wellbore stabilty and petroleum geomechanics
if anyone has any question or have a new idea i am eagerly to share and discuus about it

regards
emad
my email: emad.jamshidi@gmail.com

----------


## balasundaram

Dear all, 

can you please re-post the well integrity manual link. thanks in advance.

...

----------


## rodolfotorres

Can anybody share with me the Rock mechanics by CHARLEZ - VOLUME 2?
Thanks

----------


## nodongle

HI
if you have access to Stabview dongle just let me know I can make ******** for it.
Contact me on ipmirt@gmail.com

----------


## Scooterholic

the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

already dead bro..

could u send or share to my email gee.coman@yahoo.com

thanks mate

----------


## olevin

friends
from where I can download material and courses about wellbor stability
please help me. thanks

----------


## anjumbukhari

can anybody please share procedures to wellbore stability and rock mechanics?

----------


## anjumbukhari

on anjumbukhari@gmail.com. i need urgent response

----------


## brokita

ok i send you a mail,

----------


## olevin

Hi friends
Please reupload the material on this page again. I am a reservoir geomechanicist and working on coupled reservoir-geomechanics area. i need some help toturial or courses in geomechanics and espetially in VISAGE, anybody can help?
My email is: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## arishdb

Could you please kindly send it to arishdb@yahoo.com as well?



Thanks bro!See More: Wellbore stability and geomechanics ..(good material for drilling professionals)

----------


## zahir984

Bro, link is dead but i need this manual, plz help me. Send me at zahir984@gmail.com

----------


## zahir984

Bro, link is dead but i need this manual, plz help me. Send me at zahir984@gmail.com

----------


## asitkumar

dearsir iwant to know about microfractures in claystone

----------


## asitkumar

my question are claystome formations are micro fractured
regards
asit

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## brunomogo

Hi friends,

Can somebody help me with the Amoco's manual? The link isn't working.

Regards.

----------


## brunomogo

Hi friends,

Can somebody help me with the Amoco's manual? The link isn't working.

Regards.

----------

